
YouTube censored name of russian opposition leader - EugeneOZ
Updated YouTube android app returns 500 error for users in Russia, if they try to input name “navalnyi”. Alexey Navalnyi is the leader of russian opposition, person who continuously reveals crimes of Putin and his friends.<p>Main issue here - old YouTube app works just fine, so filtering is implemented inside the app, not in the network.<p>It means somebody in YouTube or Google wants to support Putin in his censorship. It’s really awful.<p>Link to discussion in russian language: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;navalny&#x2F;status&#x2F;935818087785476098<p>Update: added note about user location
======
owebmaster
Google/Youtube and the current fake news crusade don't feel to me like
supporting Putin. Pretty much the opposite to me.

------
juanmirocks
I don't know. I can search him just fine on youtube website.

~~~
EugeneOZ
It means you are not in Russia currently.

